# Cold Weather Smoking, My Rant



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

It's an awful time of year for us northerners. 
It just plain sucks. For many reasons. 
It makes it so much harder to enjoy what we love. 
I look outside and ask,"Is it going to be worth it?"
I won't choose one of my favorite sticks or a larger vitola, because I'll be physically unable to appreciate it's potential. 
I layer up, grab my herfatoolbox and head for the shed. 
Yeah, I'm in a comfortable rocker, down smoking jacket on, sleeping bag over my legs. _all I'm missing are knitting needles._
I turn on the radio and the space heater, still my fingers are cold before I can even toast. 
Even after I'm puffing away, physiologically, my taste buds can't work the way they do like they do when its 50 degrees warmer.
I'll try to bring a solution to the table and take the next few months as an opportunity to purchase, rest and covet what gives me simple pleasure and therapeutic enjoyment.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

you need to fire that heater up before you go out to smoke to let it warm up some. i personally have a whole tray of corona size and smaller sticks for this time of the year. i do have to say though in PA we had been very lucky with the average temps in December ranging from mid 40s to high 60's so my somking season was expanded some even in January we have had some 50 degree days that led to nice nights smoking by a bonfire. i just keep looking at it as we are on the downhill slide to spring now!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It was 2° when i got up this morning. Had an iron horse in my truck today. . 2$ cigar +10$ in gas. .not freezing to death priceless. .I have to go to my parents tomorrow to do some work. It's a smoker friendly place. So I'll actually be able to sit and enjoy one.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> you need to fire that heater up before you go out to smoke to let it warm up some.


Safety first. With my luck, I'd ignite all my big boy toys.
But thanks for the tip.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I've been smoking crappy mini cigarillos. They're better than nothing, but oh god. I'm going nuts. This just won't do!

Mal and I are looking into getting an 8x12 greenhouse for our patio to grow veggies, so maybe with a little space heater-preheating I will have a place to smoke sticks in the cold months.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

I past all this living in cold climes s%1t! 
I'm happier with the tropics. Cheaper cigars and much easier to get Cubans. I can smoke outside almost any day of the year, at a push in the height of summer, obviously.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I sat on the porch yesterday in 40 degree weather watching it rain while having a 5 Vegas Gold robusto. The weather sucks but I have now found my " yard gar". The 5 Vegas was OK considering I got the Mega Sampler from CI for $50 with 20 Cigars. I am heading to Vegas for 5 days next month just to get some warm dry weather.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Rondo said:


> Safety first. With my luck, I'd ignite all my big boy toys.
> But thanks for the tip.


well ya gotta keep an eye on it lol i didnt mean just start it and walk away for 30 mins lol or get a larger heater. we used to use the kerosene torpedo heater but they where loud and put off a odor. my brother in law and i where on a job site a few months ago and the cabinet guys had a propane torpedo heater. it was not as loud, odorless, and it stayed super cool for the amount of heat it puts off.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Went to my parents today. Did a little work for my pop. Smoked an UnderCrown, a bowl of McClelland Pastry, and a bowl of chocolate cream. My mother loves pipe smoke. Did it all inside, watching TV, having a nice conversation with my parents. As opposed to shivering ,outside, by myself.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I typically draw the line and forgo the smokes in very cold weather. My smoking is typically done on my back patio which has a southern exposure. During the day, it's usually comfortable enough to sit out there in a flannel shirt and fleece sweat pants. Once the temp drops below 30° F at night I will probably just suffer without. It really depends on how still the air is when it gets cold. I always keep a few small ones on hand for a quick smoke if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

About 25-40 F I may step out for a mini cigarillo, any less than that. NO TOBACCO WILL BE SMOKED


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

About 25-40 F I may step out for a mini cigarillo, any less than that. NO TOBACCO WILL BE SMOKED


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

- Cigar lounge
- fire pit
- smoking room at home
- move South


- MG


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigar lounge - closest is 40 miles away
Fire pit - have to light the whole damn house on fire for enough heat 
Smoking room- apparently you don't know my better half
Move south - I guess freezing to death isn't so bad after all

J/K..I've thought about it more than once


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Texas win on this one 

I have no problem smoking outside in TX during winter, summer suck ass tho.


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

First post. Being a bachelor, I have the freedom to smoke in the house, BUT I have a tiny house and can't fill it up with smoke otherwise I won't be able to get a good nights sleep. Solution? The bathroom has an exhaust fan, so I set up a directors folding chair with a folding table with my laptop and am typing away smoking a Rocky Patel Cuban blend Churchill. Life is good!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I smoke inside... I can't stand smoking outdoors when it's cold for the simple fact that it messes with my ability to taste the cigar. I feel like I have 1/2 my normal palate ... idk that's just my opinion


----------



## Bill Boss (Jan 16, 2016)

You poor bastards! I do not envy the weather up north. Down here on the Ga coast it stays warm year round.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

I find myself frequenting the lounge a few times in the winter, but it makes it a pain in the ass because I HAVE to make a purchase (I assume) and don't always have the funds to buy my smokes daily, especially when I have a whole tupperdor of sticks that are DTF at home.

No heated smoke room, no fire pit.

Although, I do smoke in my car, and twice this winter have just sat in my car while its idiling in the driveway
. Bring a drink and my phone, flip the music on, its like a lounge on wheels.

In MI tho, its not too bad. We have brutal, frigid winters for about 2 or 3 months, and our summers rarely break 90 degrees. I have 3 amazing seasons, and winter is by far the shortest of the 4.


----------



## Seamus55418 (Jan 23, 2015)

Our forecast for tonight is -17 (-35 once the windchill is factored in). I'll still need to spend an hour hiking around out there with the dogs so I'll probably find something I don't care much about and see how it smokes. When it's this cold I take them to the golf course so I can put my hands in my pockets instead of holding on to leashes. My cold weather smoking program is to smoke shorter, higher ring gauge sticks and keep my back to the wind.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

konut said:


> First post. Being a bachelor, I have the freedom to smoke in the house, BUT I have a tiny house and can't fill it up with smoke otherwise I won't be able to get a good nights sleep. Solution? The bathroom has an exhaust fan, so I set up a directors folding chair with a folding table with my laptop and am typing away smoking a Rocky Patel Cuban blend Churchill. Life is good!


I'm a bachelor as well (divorced in 2011, but at this point I even use SINGLE on my tax return) but my bathrooms are a tad too small. I'd have to put the chair in the shower.  Great idea though. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Roket279 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry, I know it's off topic, but that's a damn nice greenhouse. How much do one of those put you back?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

roket279 said:


> sorry, i know it's off topic, but that's a damn nice greenhouse. How much do one of those put you back?


$1,226.80


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Even here in so cal where the temp rarely drops below 40, for some reason my sticks burn and taste worse in the winter. Not sure why.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Move south - I guess freezing to death isn't so bad after all
> 
> J/K..I've thought about it more than once


I have one regret about moving South: that I didn't get in my car after being handed my college degree and head here. Absolutely not one other.

- MG


----------



## m_cat12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Temps plunging in the Northeast this weekend. Looks like a whopper of a snowstorm coming. I guess i got a bit spoiled with the winter so far. 

Not sure what my plan is for smoking. At these temps, ill probably not have a another cigar for a week or so! Unless i can find an alternate plan which requires warmth.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

m_cat12 said:


> Temps plunging in the Northeast this weekend. Looks like a whopper of a snowstorm coming. I guess i got a bit spoiled with the winter so far.
> 
> Not sure what my plan is for smoking. At these temps, ill probably not have a another cigar for a week or so! Unless i can find an alternate plan which requires warmth.


We are looking at the same storm. When I got home tonight it was about 25° according to the patio thermometer sensor. I put on a fleece pullover, a fleece lined flannel shirt and fleece pants and am currently enjoying a smoke very comfortably. I think the bourbon is helping as well. We had up to 30mph winds today, but they have settled down to a breeze. I may have another one after dinner.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It was a high of 12° with a windchill of -5. Mooched a whole room heater off of my parents. Gonna be able to smoke in the garage as of Thursday. .until she smells smoke ,then it's back to my truck.


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

Well cold weather does suck, buy luckily for me I can smoke in the garage which has a vent to heat it somewhat. Keeps it around 55 which is better than the -5 it is now


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was gonna put a vent in the garage, but the smoke would go into the vent and directly into the bedrooms.


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

The way this vent is, no smoke gets into house. For a rental this is great


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

We had our first Cigar lounge open this past weekend and it's less than 5 minutes from the house. It's a members only, seemed reasonable enough so I joined. Even got a humidity controlled locker. This is a first for me and I plan on using it some.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

I remember a brief business visit up north near Philly one year around ST PATs day and it was HELL - dry heat made ME shrivel to parchment paper and MY STICKs took a beating - they didn't even smoke right - and I promised myself I would NEVER again complain about the HUMIDITY here in Ft Liquordale ever again

at the hotel each day I would get a face cloth wet and wrung out and roll my PUNCH double maduro PRESEDENTE into it in the morning and leave it hidden in a draw of the side table for later that day - of course the last day checking out was a rush against a pending snow storm so I forgot that days stick - well I suppose eventually it was found by someone who must have thought I shit into a facecloth and put it into the draw

the only other relief was at DAVIDOFF on MADISON in NYC with a room full humidified which I sat in for about an hour one afternoon NOT for the cigars BUT for my skin to soak in - even the hot tub at the hotel was too bleachy and whitewashed my skin oils off

I FEEL YOUR PAIN, Bs O T L, who are simply not going to overcome the sad state of affairs you face this winter


puff

puff

frankd


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I am relating to this thread heavily. Last few days there just isn't a willing spirit in me to to grab a stick outside. What I need to do is make my old 10x10 shed a smoke shack! That would be great because it is old and the wife won't miss it. Downside is, no power it in and I would need to build a ventilation set up in there too. 

For me right now I am in the garage, but same routine applies trying to heat up a large space for only an hour and a half or so. I am running out of firewood. 

I did just buy one of the ionic ozone machines and hope that covers my garage usage to eliminate the odors and to appease the wife. A current idea I ahve for this winter is to hang some plastic sheeting to limit the smoking area/heat dispersion.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

frankD said:


> I remember a brief business visit up north near Philly one year around ST PATs day and it was HELL - dry heat made ME shrivel to parchment paper and MY STICKs took a beating - they didn't even smoke right - and I promised myself I would NEVER again complain about the HUMIDITY here in Ft Liquordale ever again
> 
> at the hotel each day I would get a face cloth wet and wrung out and roll my PUNCH double maduro PRESEDENTE into it in the morning and leave it hidden in a draw of the side table for later that day - of course the last day checking out was a rush against a pending snow storm so I forgot that days stick - well I suppose eventually it was found by someone who must have thought I shit into a facecloth and put it into the draw
> 
> ...


I'm about 30 miles southwest of Philthadelphia. At the moment, my out side sensor is reading 29° @ 35%. It's been a bit dry here since the colder temps arrived a few days ago.


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

NormH3 said:


> I'm a bachelor as well (divorced in 2011, but at this point I even use SINGLE on my tax return) but my bathrooms are a tad too small. I'd have to put the chair in the shower.  Great idea though. Welcome to the group!


Thanks for the welcome! So put the chair in the shower!


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

In the winter I always smoke in the truck. Comfortable seat, heat, music, whatever scenery you desire.

If you use a window fan such as the one linked below, and only put the window down 1/3 way it
stays warm even mid winter, and no smoke build up in the cab. Keeping the blower on max helps
push the smoke out as well.






Sometimes you also have to park such that the wind is not coming directly 
in the window to help with exhaust, but for the most part this works perfect. Smelly truck is better than
a smelly house to worth the trade off lol. I have actually considered buying an old van with some comfy
chairs in it to use as a mobile cigar lounge (and as mini camper)


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Mad props to all the strategists up in here.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> I'm about 30 miles southwest of Philthadelphia. At the moment, my out side sensor is reading 29° @ 35%. It's been a bit dry here since the colder temps arrived a few days ago.


NormH3

brother I feel your pain - I wouldn't make it more than a few days

puff

puff

frankD


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Came up to my parents to "borrow" their new big space heater for my garage. So far I've had a bowl of carter hall, McClelland pastry,and one of my dad's parodis. I've had something burning since I got here. ..and breakfast made and on the table, tea brought to me in the living room...kinda wondering why the hell I ever moved out of here.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought some of you might need cheering up today so you could enjoy viewing my current setup with a little laugh. I cornered off a section of my garage and then using a ghetto fabulous fan setup to get the smoke mostly out. Enjoy the pictures! sorry they got flipped on their side must be the cell phone not getting it right. 

It took me about a Monte number 2 to get the set up in


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Function over form, in this case. 

I like the plastic/ductape look, Dexter. 

I mean Brother.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> ............I thought some of you might need cheering up today............


I hope you are having a blast HIGHNOON because you certainly are giving it the good olde college try

I appreciate what I have here in HUMID MIAMI despite all the other shit

puff

puff

frankD


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

rondo said:


> function over form, in this case.
> 
> I like the plastic/ductape look, dexter.
> 
> I mean brother.


*do not look under the floorboards*


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Function over form, in this case.
> 
> I like the plastic/ductape look, Dexter.
> 
> I mean Brother.


LMAO - I have made some very pretty meticulous things in my life.... but this was not one of them! :vs_laugh:

That is a custom Ferris ventilation cold air inlet. People pay big money for that kind of design planning.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

This is what I built on the other side of the plastic. i.e. why I don't want it to stink like a giant stogie.

The last picture is what is behind the plastic in my first photo with the vogelzang stove.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

You know those stairs would work better if you put them on the ground. :wink2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> This is what I built on the other side of the plastic. i.e. why I don't want it to stink like a giant stogie.
> 
> The last picture is what is behind the plastic in my first photo with the vogelzang stove.


American ninja stogie


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> This is what I built on the other side of the plastic. i.e. why I don't want it to stink like a giant stogie.
> 
> The last picture is what is behind the plastic in my first photo with the vogelzang stove.


are you gonna have any MONEY left to BUY CIGARs after all that construction ?

just sayin

puff

puff

frankD


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

frankD said:


> are you gonna have any MONEY left to BUY CIGARs after all that construction ?


believe or or not, the roll up foam flooring was the one of the biggest costs. Just barely behind the cost of the holds. Lumber was actually pretty reasonable.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Finished getting ready for Jonas. We are suppose to get anywhere from 12" to 24" of snow. Heading over to Cynthia's for the weekend. Not sure if I will get a chance to smoke, but packed a few. My parents are 83 and part of my weekend will be shoveling them out. It's all good. We may go to a local tavern tonight to welcome the storm. For those that are also affected, be safe.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

We got the edge of Jonas here in NC. Good bit of sleet and freezing rain. I set up the fire pit on the back patio and enjoyed a Diesel Wicked. Office was closed (takes very little to do that here) and I opened the bar early. 

Not a bad day at all.



- MG


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Enjoying the posts and glad to see that no one so far has had the plan to sit out in the snow and smoke anyway! It would remind me too much of the ridiculous stories told in school by the kids who moved to Virginia from New York, Pennsylvania, Michigan and such. To hear them tell it, summer occurred one week each year and the rest of the time it was a winter wonderland! Personally I'm normally a Spring, Summer, Fall smoker who occasionally goes out on a temperate Winter day. Not today though. Today I did part one of digging out from the blizzard; the sidewalks. Tomorrow is part two; re-dig the sidewalks and dig the cars out! Picked up a few sticks on Thursday so I may have one after the snow melts to celebrate.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm about to grab a cheapie off of the bottom shelf and go shovel my way out. Gotta run to the drugstore, everybody is sick. Myself included. . Wonder if they sell nyquil by the gallon?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

On the bright side is supposed to get to 20° today, well 11° with the wind chill. . But it's still the warmest it's been in awhile, so I'll take it. 

It's been a pretty pleasant winter so far, so it's hard to complain.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I've been going to a local B&M downtown to smoke when a cigarillo won't do. Their sticks smoke like they are in the high 60s, which I don't love (I keep mine on the lower end of 60). But, it beats no cigar, and I've met some interesting folks!

Been thinking about starting up reviews again in the spring when I can stand to smoke a whole cigar outside. I need more things to do to keep me busy.
Everyone can look forward to no Gurkha reviews this year! lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Anything above 60 degrees is cigar weather...just like it's motorcycle weather above 60. When you get my age everything gets stiff in cold weather.....and I don't need to hear any smart remarks boys...you're day is coming.


----------



## DavidTanner (Dec 10, 2015)

Ahh. the perks of living in the south. This is the slow season for cigars. most recreational smokers give up the hobby in the fall and winter. I've still got my old car that's paid for. It's perfect for smoking in when it's cold outside. If you smoke in the garage you can buy a small barrel fireplace for really cheap and just pipe it out of a window or through the wall. If you put plastic/blankets on the other windows it'll heat up really fast. Plus the smell of the wood smoke/ash pretty much kills the cigar smoke. Some women prefer that smell over tobacco smoke so you may be able to get away with it without your wife killing you....I've also heard women will accept flowers/chocolates/money as a bribe to turn a blind eye to the smoke. Luckily my girlfriend doesn't really mind it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DavidTanner said:


> Ahh. the perks of living in the south. This is the slow season for cigars. most recreational smokers give up the hobby in the fall and winter. I've still got my old car that's paid for. It's perfect for smoking in when it's cold outside. If you smoke in the garage you can buy a small barrel fireplace for really cheap and just pipe it out of a window or through the wall. If you put plastic/blankets on the other windows it'll heat up really fast. Plus the smell of the wood smoke/ash pretty much kills the cigar smoke. Some women prefer that smell over tobacco smoke so you may be able to get away with it without your wife killing you....I've also heard women will accept flowers/chocolates/money as a bribe to turn a blind eye to the smoke. Luckily my girlfriend doesn't really mind it.


I had an ex wife who had a nose like a bloodhound and could smell perfume on me from a Macy's perfume salesperson. ..I was shopping around to get an anniversary gift and got accused for being at a strip club...the joke was on her...I went to the strip club the day before. ...Ha!!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well as predicted survived the storm. Perhaps 16" - 18" here but the drifting is the worse part. Was going to sit out yeterday after shoveling and lunch but the wind kicked up wicked and decided to stay in and nurse a bottle of wine with Cynthia. Nice and sunny today. 39° on the south patio. will be enjoying one shortly.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

lucky for us we missed the storm!

Wanted to report back that I used the unit @Cigary recommended. I need to fine tune it, but it seems promising. Here are my results so far (keep in mind this is for a double by garage with a center half bay, so a pretty big room).

so far have been using the machine on setting 3 for ozone and ionizer. I thought it might be helpful to those reading the thread to benefit from my experience with a huge room so I posted my initial results below.

1. First trial:
on setting 3 for ozone and ionizer: 
2hours - reduced smell, but still definitely present. Could smell some smoke when I first walked in. 
set it and forgot about it for about 8 - 10 hours (clean smell and seemed like little to no smoke odor after I shut it off and came back in the garage several hours later)

2. Second trial:
2 hours - reduced smell, but still could smell some smoke when I first walked in. 
Running it today and planning to let it run until the smell is not present (will post back)

Other: 
1. Wood stove did kick up some smoke in the beginning
2. I hung my "smoking coveralls" in the room to see if they will get scrubbed of the smoke. Those are dirty too so they might need laundering to completely scrub.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

HighNoon said:


> lucky for us we missed the storm!
> 
> Wanted to report back that I used the unit @Cigary recommended. I need to fine tune it, but it seems promising. Here are my results so far (keep in mind this is for a double by garage with a center half bay, so a pretty big room).
> 
> ...


Every situation/room is a bit different and there is no clear setting except to 'experiment' as you are doing...just like I did. You're using yours in a garage setting so that means you will or should raise the settings. I started at full setting on both dials and while it scrubbed the area very well it was just a bit too much. The next day I started to bring the settings down by 1 until I got to the "right setting" that got rid of the aromas but didn't overpower the room because it can...trust me on this. For the inside of my house which is a 2 story house...1650 sq. feet per floor I have my settings on 4 which I turn on every morning and for the next 6-8 hours it works great. Your mileage will vary because not every house is alike nor the situation.

Garages are interesting places...I used to smoke in my garage quite a bit and that stale..funky air....would not go away for days and in the summer it was so overpowering that you hated to go into the garage. Most garages do not have a return air registers so it never gets filtered...it just hangs in the air and while I never tried to use my unit in the garage I can't really give any reliable info but if you are going to use it only in the garage ....I'd set the unit for FULL power and work backwards....JMO...let the unit do what it's supposed to do...esp. in a garage. Keep us posted.:wink2:


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Every situation/room is a bit different and there is no clear setting except to 'experiment' as you are doing...just like I did. You're using yours in a garage setting so that means you will or should raise the settings. I started at full setting on both dials and while it scrubbed the area very well it was just a bit too much. The next day I started to bring the settings down by 1 until I got to the "right setting" that got rid of the aromas but didn't overpower the room because it can...trust me on this. For the inside of my house which is a 2 story house...1650 sq. feet per floor I have my settings on 4 which I turn on every morning and for the next 6-8 hours it works great. Your mileage will vary because not every house is alike nor the situation.
> 
> Garages are interesting places...I used to smoke in my garage quite a bit and that stale..funky air....would not go away for days and in the summer it was so overpowering that you hated to go into the garage. Most garages do not have a return air registers so it never gets filtered...it just hangs in the air and while I never tried to use my unit in the garage I can't really give any reliable info but if you are going to use it only in the garage ....I'd set the unit for FULL power and work backwards....JMO...let the unit do what it's supposed to do...esp. in a garage. Keep us posted.:wink2:


Very good notes here.

For sure the stale funky air was an issue before the cigars!

I think you are right about cranking it up to get it going (I just didn't want to go crazy). I also think I will buy a timer for the unit once it gets more stable and run it for a couple hours throughout the day when i am not in there.

Found a couple on amazon during my CAO Gold/RP Decade double header session. I will pull the trigger.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got one of these to use in my garage. Its not bad, it puts out a lot of heat. But I think a convection heater might be better. Since with a radiant heater like this one it doesn't really do that good of a job of heating the environment its in. But it does a great job of heating you up while its on, too good in fact. If you put it on high it will turn you into bacon. It like a giant French Fry lamp.

http://www.wayfair.com/15-000-BTU-Portable-Propane-Infrared-Heater-TT-15CSA-YHZ1047.html?


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

Rondo said:


> It's an awful time of year for us northerners. ...............


well IF it's any consolation, it's 49 degrees here in ft liquordale this morning, and has been chilly since mid JAN here

frankD


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

frankD said:


> well IF it's any consolation...


It's not.
Today, my lips stuck to the cap of the cigar like Flick's to the flagpole.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

We've been entertaining the low teens overnight as well. I did smoke a quickie last evening on the patio and the thermometer was reading ~23° F. The sky was as clear as ever and Orion and his faithful dog Canus Major were well represented in the south eastern sky.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@NormH3 and @Rondo LMAO looking for some humorous pics, this one reminded me of you guys:


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Look I also found a picture of @Champagne InHand LOL


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

At least the weather is back to normal here, not sure how I made it through all those years of NY winters.

This is the life :smile2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

All the Brothers and sisters have an open invitation.

View attachment 63434


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Rondo said:


> All the Brothers and sisters have an open invitation.
> 
> View attachment 63434


Do I like Rothchildes enough to get naked and smoke one in the snow? Hmm... *stops to think about it* Almost...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> All the Brothers and sisters have an open invitation.
> 
> View attachment 63434


What a coincidence, I've got the same sweater. We know the cigar was bigger, but it's cold outside. .OK I'm done. .. but that's crazy, I went out to warm up her car and about froze. It was 4° this morning,not counting the lovely breeze.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I thought since it's April freaking 9 th and it's still snowing like crazy ,I might bring this thread back up..for 3 days I've left my truck running, spraying bottles of hairspray, burning every fossil fuel I could find. Just can't seem to get this global warming thing to kick in.


----------

